# NEW DESKTOP.. pretty pic..



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 27, 2010)

I expected something to jump out of there and grab my face ---







NERD

*anyone like the hi-res pic just email me*

In fact I may post a few more pics from there if anyone would like to see them ---- http://www.cypressgardens.info/index.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2010)

I've always been fascinated by water gardens and the creatures who live there. I have a bath tub sunk down into the ground that was supposed to be a water lily pond, but I "planted" it in the shade and the lilies won't grow. I used to take my flashlight out at night and shine it into the water so I could see the critters in there. I've found dragon fly nymphs, polywogs, an errant toad (which I quickly rescued) and of course, the gold fish.


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice Terry...I have so many myself every summer.......but I have to enjoy it now because I'm getting rid of my big pond this Spring and making a big Boxie enclosure with a pond and stream....can't wait to start.
You're the one who taught me how to take pictures....remember?


----------



## webskipper (Mar 27, 2010)

I miss my turtle pond (up north). The upper ponds were occupied with lilies,pygmy cattails, variegated cattails, corkscrews, parrots feathers etc to help deal with the waste of the young Snappers. Goldfish thrived.

It was my huge aquarium outdoors. Each pond spilled over with a waterfall into the one below it. I'll try it again here in AZ.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 27, 2010)

You're the one who taught me how to take pictures....remember? And it has paid off.. great 'back-yard' stuff! 

These are in the wild/at Cypress Gardens...

The "Butterfly House" -











"Walking trails" -
















We "rowed" right out among them in a 'flat-bottom boat'.. more like just drifted along for a couple hours!

..... more later.

Terry K


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 28, 2010)

My, my...it's hard to find the words...it certainly makes one contemplate her place in the big wide world...such a gift.


----------



## terryo (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know why, but that picture is so beautiful that it gives me an eerie feeling....quiet and serene, but frightening at the same time.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 28, 2010)

I think we'll go back this spring.............


----------

